# Thoughts on a 99 Bobcat 873



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, my dad has been looking at a few different skid steers and was curious to know what you guys think about the bobcat 873? Its has been fully repainted, new tires on it, really really clean. It has 3100 hours on it also. I called the place that has it and they want 11,000 grand for it. Is this a good price? I think we are going to look at it tomorrow if I can get the day off. Anyone used a machine like this before or have one? We would like some imput on this also, please and thank you.

Ryan


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We have a 2000 873G series, should be same machine. It is an animal, only bad part is trailering behind a pickup it doable (we do it), but is heavy & wide for a skid (about 7500 lbs + plow), so for our trailer were at the max or slighlty over 9999 lb trailer. It just fits between our wheel wells (77" wide) machine is 74 " wide. Once onsite its an awesome machine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RLM;786621 said:


> We have a 2000 873G series, should be same machine. It is an animal, only bad part is trailering behind a pickup it doable (we do it), but is heavy & wide for a skid (about 7500 lbs + plow), so for our trailer were at the max or slighlty over 9999 lb trailer. It just fits between our wheel wells (77" wide) machine is 74 " wide. Once onsite its an awesome machine.


What are you pulling with a 1/2 ton?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*What is he pulling it with?*

A Ford of any size! LOL


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds alittle high for the hours. There are a lot of good deals out there right now, just keep looking. Just to give you an idea I picked up my 873 last fall with 1011hrs OROPS but for $5100 I couldn't pass it up. Rented it to a buddy who owns an appartment complex for $2,500 for the winter.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by RLM 
We have a 2000 873G series, should be same machine. It is an animal, only bad part is trailering behind a pickup it doable (we do it), but is heavy & wide for a skid (about 7500 lbs + plow), so for our trailer were at the max or slighlty over 9999 lb trailer. It just fits between our wheel wells (77" wide) machine is 74 " wide. Once onsite its an awesome machine. 

What are you pulling with a 1/2 ton? 

No Chevy 1 tons SRW's. Power isn't an issue, neither is stopping. All that weight tend to push the truck around a bit, especially on snow covered roads (when stacking) sucks. When I say it sucks, thats comparing to trailering our 773, which is about 3000 lbs lighter, & about 10 inches narrower.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;786691 said:


> Sounds alittle high for the hours. There are a lot of good deals out there right now, just keep looking. Just to give you an idea I picked up my 873 last fall with 1011hrs OROPS but for $5100 I couldn't pass it up. Rented it to a buddy who owns an appartment complex for $2,500 for the winter.


This sounds fishy to me! $5100 for a 873 with 1011 Hrs. My 743B is worth more.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WIPensFan;786815 said:


> This sounds fishy to me! $5100 for a 873 with 1011 Hrs. My 743B is worth more.


It was a good friends neighbor who was 4 payments behind on his house. He was desperate and I still feel a little guilty but that's all he wanted. Also picked up a 9' Meyer and 6'6" Western for $500, still don't know what to do with the Western. 
To add to the OP, I stopped and looked at an 03' LS180 on the side of the road today 2speed, cab/heat, and power attach. It has 1447hrs and the guy is asking 12k. Keep looking.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for clarifing that. That has to be a world record deal


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WIPensFan;786891 said:


> Thanks for clarifing that. That has to be a world record deal


x2. Does he have any other skid steers that he needs to part ways with??


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

We bought a 873, can't remember the year, but it had 1800 hours on it and it smoked a little bit after we bought it. Figured it was injectors or something along that, told us it needed a new engine, duetz. It had outriggers on it for a tree spade so I don't know if it had alot of abuse or what.


----------

